# Error messages from Arcserve



## Chabooga (Jan 5, 2009)

I am posting this for a person who doesn't speak a word of english. I don't know alot about the problem, but I'll try and provide any information needed to solve it.
He is running 3 Windows Server 2003 machines, one being a domain controller called SQL, the others being server called KOM and DAT.
On DAT, backups are done by Arcserve v12, while KOM uses Arcserve v11.5 to backup itself, and SQL via network.
After changing the domain controller administrator password, all backups failed, but apparently he was aware of that and changed all the required passwords accordingly and made sure the databases shut down before Arcserve runs a backup.

Backups on KOM and DAT seem to work, but backups on SQL result in error messages (although manual backups of single directories done for testing purposes work). Parts of the message are in german, I added translations.

E3406 13.10.2009 03:13:35 1474 5 Datei kann nicht gelesen werden*. (DATEI=\\SQL-SERVER\E$\SWING\SWING\db\08103100.LOG, FC=Der angegebene Netzwerkname ist nicht mehr verfügbar**.)

*File can't be read
**The stated network name is no longer available

W3404 13.10.2009 03:13:35 1474 5 Datei kann nicht geöffnet werden***. (DATEI=\\SQL-SERVER\E$\SWING\SWING\db\08110100.LOG, FC=NETWORK UNREACHABLE)

***File can't be opened


----------

